# Missed getting dinner reservation



## Branden (Dec 17, 2017)

Hi, I'm a fist timer, and I didn't realize when they were calling out dinner reservations that he was asking if we wanted a reservation and missed the chance to get one. What do I do now if I want to eat in the diner car?


----------



## pennyk (Dec 17, 2017)

If you are in a sleeper, ask your attendant to get a reservation for you. If you are in coach, I would go to the diner and talk to the Lead Service Attendant (person in charge) and explain that you would like a reservation if any are still available. If not available, ask if you can be placed on a waiting list.


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 17, 2017)

It's probably too late now, but normally they make a "last call" for anyone who was missed, with or without a reservation.


----------



## bratkinson (Dec 17, 2017)

t's been my experience that the last seating is never full. So at worst case, the LSA will tell you to come when they make last call. The LSA may also have spots open in the other seatings as well and get you in. If you're traveling alone, your chances of getting in any 'earlier' seating improves.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Dec 18, 2017)

In the off season you should be able to get a reservation, but busy times like summer on certain trains, every spoy is filled, so only hope would be on a wait list. THE LSA or the SCA will come through the sleeping car and the SSL to take reservations, then to the coaches.


----------

